# A good night at R.C. Byrd



## koehler4 (Apr 15, 2012)

My friend Matt and I had a good night fishing R.C. Byrd dam tonight. I caught 2 channel cats, 2 stripers, a drum, and a skipjack. Matt caught a channel cat and an eel. Anyone else ever caught an eel in the Ohio? It was an American Eel if my fish I.D. serves me right. The water was perfect and we got bites the whole time we were there. There were some guys fishing sauger who had limited success. No big cats tonight, they didn't seem to want cut skipjack. Everything else was biting on chicken liver.


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's eel is cool. If I caught one I would put it in my aquarium for a few days. Never know what your gonna get when you fish the river. I caught a mudpuppy last year on worm.


----------

